# Great laugh ( firework gone bad)



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey guys i had to let you guys here this..

Last nite me and about 5 other people were out shooting off fireworks and buddy dicided to shoot and artilery shell off but sit the tube in his zipper...... Well he lit it and it backfired and blew off the bottom piece puting the artillery shell in his pants and before long his wranglers were glowing brite gree and other colors...... He went to the ER and he hand sever sunburns from the brightness from his !!buddys!! down to his ankles.... we got a vedio but it wouldnt be approiate to put on here..LOL and he dont wnat anyone to see it......

Thought you guys would get a kick out of it...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG...... What a tard. :beer: :rollin:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

yea ant the brightest of the gruop by far.....

Stupid thing is my brother decided to show him how its done write after he blow his pants up.....

He said this ant very smart is it and i pointed at my freind washing his burns and said theres your sign but he did it anyways....


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

And that my friends is way we see warning labels on things such as this

Hair dryer-do not use in the shower
Curling Iron-Warning this product can burn eyes
Deorderant-Do not spray in eyes
Dog Shampoo-Do not feed this product to fish
Domino's pizza box-Caution, contents hot!

And the new one. Don't place fireworks in pants

These have been written due to complete idiots that have attempted it at one point or another, and if survived have sued the companies because no one told them they could get hurt doing it.

Do not feel sorry for this guy one bit. This is why I support birth control.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

O i hope your not sorry for him.... he thinks its funnier then crap he got sunburnt.... he said it got his legs tan that they havnt been in years.... LOL


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

younghunter said:


> O i hope your not sorry for him.... he thinks its funnier then crap he got sunburnt.... he said it got his legs tan that they havnt been in years.... LOL


And that aslo fans is public education at its finest.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fireworks are nothing to be taken too lightly. The ring finger on my right hand is pushed really close to my middle one because a firecracker that got wet blew up in my hand a few years back. I went swimming and forgot they where in my shorts, later that night I tried lighting one and the fuse wouldn't burn (or so I thought.) When it just seemed to smolder I brought it over to throw in the bon fire we where having and halfway there it blew up with a bunch of other firecrackers in my closed fist. As it turned out, the fuse smoldered for a bit but when it lit, only the inside of the fuse burned so it didn't burn my hand untill they all went off in it.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

I no what you mean when there wet they dont seem to burn ive had them do that....


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

that might be one of the most dumb things i ever heard. your friend is luck is "boys" are still there :lol:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

WOW mabee his "boys" can't wurk now dewing us all good iwas go ing too try to that mabee i cant do itt now

half a good 4ourth and bee carfull.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That could qualify for a Darwin award.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

SS, that wuz pricelis! :laugh:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Is he really not too smart or was alcohol involved in your friend's decision making process?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

no none of they above he's just one of those kids that will do something to make us laugh even if it stupid it just came back and got this time..lol


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

SODSUCKER said:


> WOW mabee his "boys" can't wurk now dewing us all good .


I concur


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

A kid in Fargo lost his hand last year playing with fireworks. This guy is lucky he still has his Nuts. But I do remember how it is to be really drunk and stupid.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Going by the grammar, I doubt these kids were drinking.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea we werent drunk ....

Parents already saw vedio dont think we would show them if we were drunk mom thought it was halarious... The docter didnt think it was funny he watched the vedio... bet he laughing today though


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Post the video..... Share with us.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

AWW would if there wasnt as much cuzzin dont want cris after me hate to get kicked off this site


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

His MOM thought it was funny?!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Just an idea,; there are other video hosting sites.....(He would never see it).


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If M-80's were still around, we would be calling your cousin "The dumb dead kid". Not much else to say. So many of us learned the hard way. Some never learn though...................................... :justanangel:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

This girl hat was over there taped it to but she put it on her myspace i dont no what hers is.....

We might be putting it on like utube and some sites like that if we do ill make sure to tell you all.....


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Post up a link to the girls myspace.. i need a good laugh.. :lol:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Judging by younghunters spelling and command of the language it is pretty easy to see these people are just plain STUPID. Morons of the first order. Great job public education system. Yes, we should be concerned about the future.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

scissorbill said:


> Judging by younghunters spelling and command of the language it is pretty easy to see these people are just plain STUPID. Morons of the first order. Great job public education system. Yes, we should be concerned about the future.


uhhhmmmm i are one of them people of ours fuooture cuz i'am sicksteene yeers olde and i dont thinck anybuddy neads twoo be wurreied


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Was your buddy wearing a red shirt?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Danimal said:


> Was your buddy wearing a red shirt?


You mean it's already going around??? :lol:



> That could qualify for a Darwin award.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Come on Chris....you HAVE to post this one! Put a warning on it or a disclaimer or something but we have to see this stupidity in action. I like almost nothing better then watching someone do something incredibly stupid!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have no problem with it....but a disclaimer would be nice in case some young kids come on ( although I'm sure they never hear profanity on TV  ).


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Danimal said:
> 
> 
> > Was your buddy wearing a red shirt?
> ...


Ya, it didn't kill him, but I'll bet it came close to removing his ability to contribute to the gene pool. I think we need some chlorine in the gene pool. 
It reminds me so much of the Darwin award a few years ago where a couple southern boys were out frog gigging. On their way home their headlights failed. It was a blown fuse, and they didn't have any fuses. No problem the guy used a 22 long rifle cartridge. A couple of miles later booom he is shot through both testicles, and ran his vehicle off a bridge. His wife's first question: "did anybody save the frogs".


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I saw a video here.... www.2dorks.com and was wondering if this was his buddy or someone else with no grey matter....


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

OH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!
That had to hurt. I flinched even though I knew it was coming.
There is nobody home.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, that had to hurt :huh:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

This should take you directly to the video: http://www.2dorks.com/video/20070702-fireworks.shtml


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Our future is in good hands!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess I am missing the part of a kid putting a launch tube in his pants and it going off is a great laugh? Getting permant scarring and some degree of burns and if the burns were bad enough he probably is not out of the water as he still risks infection?

I guess if my kids did this or had friends that did this and found it to be funny or a humorous thing to do I would do the world a favor and put them on the next one way rocket to the moon.

Maybe I am being a fuddy duddy but there is nothing cool about this thread. In fact it worries me that some kid may be reading this and may think it would be worth doing for a laugh or some form of attention. "Hey watch me dive off the roof head first" "any thing for a giggle".

Wow I guess I am just getting old.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't worry pork chop. We are laughing *AT* him. Key word, at. Even if he is laughing to he is probably pretty humiliated. He just don't want to show it.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am with you Chopper! I have heard a ton of reports in the news this week about kids being injured by fireworks. Two years ago at a neighborhood fireworks display by my house some kids were shooting off bottle rockets, and one went into a little girls mouth and exploded, almost killing her and scarring her for life. A friend of mine's son has his hand all wrapped up from having one explode in his hand a few days ago. I saw a kid on the news tonight who had one explode in his face and has probably lost his eye sight for life. I am sure everyone else has stories of friends who were injured or nearly injured by them too. I guess I just don't get the appeal or why any parents would let their kids play with them. There is a reason they are illegal in a lot of states.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup it was just on the news that a 12 year old Minot boy had one blow up in his face on Tues. He is in MN right now at the burn unit. Sounds like he will be blind in one eye.


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

We made fireworks illegal in Iowa.
Even Big Brother can't outlaw stupidity!
Jim


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Danimal said:
> ...


myth, they proved it on Myth Busters :wink:


----------

